# CMT Router Bits



## Tomt (Aug 27, 2010)

I have the opportunity to purchase a 35 piece router bit set. They appear to be CMT however they do not have the CMT Logo on the shank or metal case. Is the Orange color a trademark and or exclusive to the CMT brand? I have searched the net far and wide for 35 bit sets and the only bits that are orange in color are CMT. CMT does not have a 35 bit set in a metal case with double locking clasps. These are 1/4 shank. The seller does not have a clue where they were purchased they are selling as part of a tag sale. They appear to be in great shape with only one bit being used. 
CMT or not CMT router bits?
Thank You


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Could it be the set below, note the Orange color, CMT did not make many 1/4" shank bits..or to say sets..

LOW SHIP! 35 piece Router Bit set 1/4 Shank with box - eBay (item 370310999280 end time Sep-20-10 05:33:31 PDT)

=========



Tomt said:


> I have the opportunity to purchase a 35 piece router bit set. They appear to be CMT however they do not have the CMT Logo on the shank or metal case. Is the Orange color a trademark and or exclusive to the CMT brand? I have searched the net far and wide for 35 bit sets and the only bits that are orange in color are CMT. CMT does not have a 35 bit set in a metal case with double locking clasps. These are 1/4 shank. The seller does not have a clue where they were purchased they are selling as part of a tag sale. They appear to be in great shape with only one bit being used.
> CMT or not CMT router bits?
> Thank You


----------



## Tomt (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for the help but that is not the set. This is a tough one. I have even tried all of the major department store and mail order web sites with no luck. 
Across the top the 15 bits are from left to right 
Cove Box, Cove Box, V Grooving, round Nose, Mortising,Dovetail,Dovetail,Next 6 are straight, panel Pilot Bit,Flush Trim


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

CMT sets are normally in smartly done wooden packaging. I doubt if the set you have seen is CMT.

Cheers

Peter


----------

